# J2 re-issue?



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

I was on the Entertainment Earth site today and they had the J2 kit for pre-order with a February delivery date. Is it being re-popped?


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Fozzie said:


> I was on the Entertainment Earth site today and they had the J2 kit for pre-order with a February delivery date. Is it being re-popped?


I sent a message to Frank on facebook. Will let you know what he says.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Just got the word from Frank that are plans for possibly re-releasing the Jupiter 2 and that February of 2013 was a tentative release date. Seems that site jumped the gun a bit. Frank also said that there are plenty of new kits that need to take priority right now. So it is in the works, but don't look for it anytime soon!


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

They should have some pics of the interior on the box this time!


----------



## Dave in RI (Jun 28, 2009)

According to that website, it's going to have _retractable_ landing gear. 

http://www.entertainmentearth.com/prodinfo.asp?number=MM913#desc


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Dave in RI said:


> According to that website, it's going to have _retractable_ landing gear.
> 
> http://www.entertainmentearth.com/prodinfo.asp?number=MM913#desc


That would require some major re-tooling of the kit. Perhaps removable landing gear would be done since it would require only minor reworking of the gear parts as I did with my own Jupiter 2.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Dave in RI said:


> According to that website, it's going to have _retractable_ landing gear.
> 
> http://www.entertainmentearth.com/prodinfo.asp?number=MM913#desc


I think they are putting the cart waaaaay before the horse. Franks thoughts to me about it were:

_"Too much new stuff coming, not room to put J2's again. Might redo the packaging, not sure yet."_

He told me a lot of other info about things to come, but a working landing gear didn't sound like one of them. Perhaps a typo on their part "retractable" instead of "optional" perhaps? I could be wrong, but it sounds like a lot of reworking on the tooling that he did not indicate was in the cards. We shall see........but no time soon.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

RSN said:


> I think they are putting the cart waaaaay before the horse. Franks thoughts to me about were:
> 
> _"Too much new stuff coming, not room to put J2's again. Might redo the packaging, not sure yet."_
> 
> He told me a lot of other info about things to come, but a working landing gear didn't sound like one of them. Perhaps a typo on their part "retractable" instead of "optional" perhaps? I could be wrong, but it sounds like a lot of reworking on the tooling that he did not indicate was in the cards. We shall see........but no time soon.


Yea, that's got to be a typo....


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

RSN said:


> I think they are putting the cart waaaaay before the horse. Franks thoughts to me about it were:
> 
> _"Too much new stuff coming, not room to put J2's again. *Might redo the packaging, not sure yet."*_
> 
> He told me a lot of other info about things to come, but a working landing gear didn't sound like one of them. Perhaps a typo on their part "retractable" instead of "optional" perhaps? I could be wrong, but it sounds like a lot of reworking on the tooling that he did not indicate was in the cards. We shall see........but no time soon.


 
Yep.
Yes indeed.


----------



## Dave in RI (Jun 28, 2009)

kdaracal said:


> Yea, that's got to be a typo....


From what RSN has indicated, it is more than just a typo; it's flat out mis-information because they mention it three times including:

"The plastic model kit is easy to build and features a full first-floor interior with careful attention to accuracy,* as well as manually retracting landing gear* that make the vessel displayable in flight mode or on land, as seen in many episodes."


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Dave in RI said:


> From what RSN has indicated, it is more than just a typo; it's flat out mis-information because they mention it three times including:
> 
> "The plastic model kit is easy to build and features a full first-floor interior with careful attention to accuracy,* as well as manually retracting landing gear* that make the vessel displayable in flight mode or on land, as seen in many episodes."


As I said, I got no indiction from Frank that anything but a new box may be in the offing with a re-release. I was just giving the distributor the benefit of the doubt and did not want to assume any other motive on their part.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

No idea why EE thinks there is retractable landing gear, they'll be getting an email to update their site. I don't know what the whole "reissue" thing is about, we sold out of it finally 2 months ago and we're planning on continuing the kit. It's never been discontinued, we're just waiting on more to come in. No changes to the kit!


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Moebius said:


> No idea why EE thinks there is retractable landing gear, they'll be getting an email to update their site. I don't know what the whole "reissue" thing is about, we sold out of it finally 2 months ago and we're planning on continuing the kit. It's never been discontinued, we're just waiting on more to come in. No changes to the kit!


Thank you Frank! :thumbsup:


----------

